# Waaaaagh Grimzag!!!!



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i messed up my first log with the way i uploaded the images and it seems that photobucket have lost almost all of the pictures for the first 15 pages of my second ork log (i had wondered why i wasn't seeming to be getting any new interest) so in true ork, come back and try again later, mentality. Here is my third attempt at an ork poject log. 

To all those that have not been following the previous log, welcome, and also please forgive if my train of thought meanders between projects, this is normal operating proceedure for me. 

So first up a quick look at how my ork armies( yeah effectively when i'm done this force will be split into several of the different clans, hence the seemingly random paint schemes) are looking.

The whole force

















Grimzags Screamin' Deffbringas

















Moonstar'z Inc









Da Bloo Scorpjun tribe









Snacha's Lootas









Furst platune (awe forever alone ork)









and here is how my army composition is hopfully going to look when the army is done. 
Yellow indicates completed units.



> Da Screamin deffbringas
> Warboss Grimzag GOrwazza
> Grimzag's Nobs mob
> Big mek whirlygit
> Weirdboys Phlash and Arrrgnnnggg each with a 10 boy madboy bodyguard
> Big Mek Fixnsmash
> Big Mek Razmek Bladstruck AkA: "Old squigbrain"
> Big Mek Spannymek
> 2 ork units in trucks
> Tuffdreg's boys in truck (12)
> Badklaw's boys in truck (12)
> Grokfog's boys in truck (12)
> Blastaz boyz in truck (12)
> 2 ork warbuggy units
> 1 warbuggy unit "da funda"
> 3 battle wagons
> 1 battlewagon "Big red"
> 1 mekboy junka
> 3 warkoptas
> 1 big choppa squadron
> 1 unit of skaterboyz
> 11 looted wagons
> Looted wagon "Piper"
> Looted wagon "Rollin Funda"
> Looted wagon "Da Red Skull"
> Looted wagon "Da Wizod"
> Looted wagon “Dred Baron”
> Looted wagon “Stinger”
> Looted wagon “L-337”
> Kill krusha "Fightin' 69th"
> 1 looted superheavy tank
> 2 fightas
> 1 megabomber
> 1 looted leviathan
> 1 unit of flash gits in kustom truck/lootedwagon
> Da weirdwagon
> 1 snotling herd (for shokk attack wave)
> To complete = 33 Vehicles and 130 infantry
> 
> Warboss Snachaz Lootas
> Warboss Snacha
> Big Mek Coglax
> Big Mek Urk
> 9 looted wagons
> 2 loota boy units in looted wagons (1 partial lootaboy unit)
> 1 looted superheavy
> 2 looted hydra flakk kannonz
> 1 hydra flakk kannon "Sumfin Borrowed"
> 3 looted killa kan units (combination of light vehicles, tau battlesuits, sentinels eldar warwalkers)
> 3 looted deff dredds (at least 1 looted carnifex)
> 1 looted mega armour unit (in terminator armour)
> 2 ardboys units (in space marine armour)
> 1 looted megabomber “Gross Miss Konduct”
> 1 looted megabomber
> 3 looted bombers
> 6 looted fightas
> 1 mekboy lootin wagon
> To complete = 38 Vehicles and 93 infantry
> 
> The Blue Scorpion tribe
> Big Chief Screamin'eadache
> Big Chief Danceslikegerlz
> Big Chief Sittinfunni
> Shaman Boneeater
> Shaman Wyrdseer (big mek with kustom force field, in charge of idols)
> Ug's Boys (30boys)
> Kroff's boys (30boys)
> Faak's boys (30 boys)
> Glag's boys (30 boys)
> 4 unit's of 30 boys
> 2 grot units (1 nearly completed grot unit)
> 3 digga stompas
> 1 huge squiggoth
> 2 squiggoth
> 1 killa kan unit (animated idols)
> To complete = 6 Vehicles, 3 collosal creatures and 184 infantry
> 
> 
> Moonstarz inc
> Big Mek Moonstar
> 2 Big Meks
> 1 mekboy stompa "Happy"
> 2 stompas
> 4 deff dredds
> 1 deff dredd “Junka”
> 1 deff dredd “Krumpa”
> 6 killa kan squads
> To complete = 24 Vehicles and 2 infantry
> 
> 
> 
> Furst Platune
> Jenral Smiff
> Enjinseer 'Arrison
> 3 ork boys mobs (parade ground drilled)
> 3 heavy weapon batteries
> 5 looted wagons
> 2 trukk mobs
> 2 kommando units (1 ninjas)
> To complete = 7 Vehicles, 9 big guns and 147 infantry


As you can see we have a long way to go. But it should be a pretty good trip. 

Currently i'm adding the last 11 boys to Faaaks mob to get them completed and then i'll be turning my attention to the Megabomma "Gross Miss Konduct" So yet more infantry followed by a superheavy, i'm looking forwards to it. 

Grim


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

A double post but this kinda makes sense when put with the first one, i've taken a few shots of units that i completed since i stopped posting on the other plog so they are included in the other images above but havn't really had any time in the limelight.

First i've got two new HQ's
Big mek 'arrison from furst platune and Weirdboy Phlash from Da Screaming Deffbringas.

'Arrison is as supplied with no conversion work whilst Phlash has had an arm swap to replace the scrawny second ed plastic arm which he should have.

Arrison kinda shows the colour scheme which i'm going to attempt with Furst Platune. I figue white and green to mimic the Valhalen ice warrior schemes was pretty fitting for a desert dwelling blood axe army.











I managed to complete a superheavy in the form of largely scratchbuilt Killkrusha tank. Most of it is made from plastic stock adn parts from old kits with only the side tracks actually being as designed.








I Have a regular space wolf opponent so i couldn't resist painting up the land raider parts to show where i got the tank from.
If i build and paint another 2 looted wagons then my first Tanka mob formation is complete. Wheeee!!!


Speaking of which, i completed my seventh looted wagon, Rollin' Funda. 
The chasis is a rhino with the track removed, apart from that there is all kinds of bits and pieces pulling this thing together.










Aside from that and a couple of batches of feral boys (i can't remember which ones i completed) i've only managed to finish off a second deffdredd for the army. Again a privateer warjack conversion,










oh before i go, i was asked this way back on my other plog about a certain feral ork warboss, sittinfunni. 


Dicrel Seijin said:


> Big Chief Sittinfunni--that's the half-ogre hero from Spellcrow isn't it? Could you take a comparison pic with one of the boyz? I'm curious as to his scale as I've been considering picking one up (along with all those alternate heads and some of the bodies).


Sorry for the dark picture DS but i had no light at the time.








The head for this model is pretty small compared to the rest of the minature, i actually didn't remove the origional head on sittinfunni, just filed the teef and other rough sticky out bits and then used it as a neck for the ork head which i was sticking over the top. A bit of GS to cover the seam and you can't even notice.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

ok, as money is proving hard to come by at the moment (anyone who has a job for a longterm shop manager give me a buzz), i'm having to rely on the leftover projects to ensure that the waagh keeps growing. Recently i've been hammering away at my old ork mega bomma that never got finished. For the most part it's the job of setting hundreds and hundreds of rivets onto the thing...sigh. 









However i've made a couple of little adjustments that you guys should be able to see. 
Firstly i didn't like the feel of the old top turret that was on the thing









too much lke i've just stuck a sponson on the roof, it also had issues with clearance when turning so i ripped it out and replaced it with this little thing. 
















much more aestetically pleasing i'm sure you'll agree.
I've also gone through and really put some focus onto the base, it was a plain white block before, i've now bevelled the edges, textured, painted and flocked it. Now i just have to finish the actual plane. 










Must remember to check my chair before i sit down....

IN other news i sat down and did a quick count on what i still have waiitng to be built or partially constructed, in total i have 7 superheavy vehicles waiting in the wings, not including the bomma. I've only got about 30 infantry and 4 stndard vehicles (at a push) so it looks like i'll be building some apocalypse formation over the next few months.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Good to see you giving this anuvver go ina propa Orky manna. 

An impressive amount of gitz n gubbinz on display too, I am deeply envious.

For some reason Rollin Funda really appeals to me and is probably my favourite Vehicle atm. There is just something quintessentially Orky about it. 

Liking the new turret on the bomma.


----------



## Oldenangry

That's an awesome horde of orky goodness!

I really like that you've got some of the older models in there, too.

I really liked the old ork stuff from back in the 2nd. Edition days.

There was a lot of character there.

Again, great stuff.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Viscount Vash said:


> Good to see you giving this anuvver go ina propa Orky manna.
> 
> An impressive amount of gitz n gubbinz on display too, I am deeply envious.
> 
> For some reason Rollin Funda really appeals to me and is probably my favourite Vehicle atm. There is just something quintessentially Orky about it.
> 
> Liking the new turret on the bomma.


Thanks Vash, i like Rollin funda too, considering that it only really came about becuse i ran out of rhino trck sections i'm pretty happy with the overall appearance. 
Hopfully i should have loads of updates over he next few weeks, though i think there will be a lot more building instead of painting going on.




Oldenangry said:


> That's an awesome horde of orky goodness!
> 
> I really like that you've got some of the older models in there, too.
> 
> I really liked the old ork stuff from back in the 2nd. Edition days.
> 
> There was a lot of character there.
> 
> Again, great stuff.



Cheers angry, i try to keep the squads mixed up, i hate buying new models, weird i know, i would much rather spend time refurbing older ones. I should have a few second ed Snakebite boys in the next batch of feral orks i paint up so though i'm fully expecting to be spending aa lot of time working on Superheavies morre than anything else over the next few months.


Well i've managed to complete alll of the construction, rivvets and all. I actually have all of the crew built s well but i finished those a while ago and i'm not sure where i buried them. Here is the B-17 "O Klass" in all it's glory. 
















I guess the next logical step is to move onto something completely different......what?....you expect me to get this painted as well? 

Ok here is the deal, i want to enter the army painting challenge again this year and i want to avoid one of the problems i had last year, whilst a change of job really messed me up i also had issues with not having a unit built and ready to paint. I ran out of time building units and trying to get them rushed out for the challenge. This time around i'm not going to paint anything for the next month or so, that way i'll have units ready to go when the AP challenge starts and i won't have so much of a rush. 

With that in mind my next projet is going to be the dakka jet i started. The core of the structure is there but the details and rivvets are lacking so i'll focus on getting it done next.


----------



## buckythefly

This project absolutely rocks. I love your looted wagons.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

buckythefly said:


> This project absolutely rocks. I love your looted wagons.


Cheers Bucky. I'm goign to really try getting back into the plog and make sure i keep it updating with interesting stuff.


At the moment i'm very much finishing off as many units as possible so that i have models to paint for the AP challenge which a little bird told me is starting in April. So far i have 2 boys mobs, a mob of grots, a looted megabomma and a big mek built but unpainted. 
Looking back through my existing started models i have 2 real stand out jobs to get completed and ready to paint, the dakkajet, which i showed you last time, and my poor battered wyrdboy wagon. 

These are the last pictures i showed of it.
















What a mess...since then the whole front section became the basis for my new Killkrusha tank. 
Leaving this heap of parts.

















Horrible. uke::suicide:

The list of things i didn't like about it includes,
1:the back end is tooo heavy thanks to the motor inside it, 
2:the tower is too far forwards and would need another compartment in front of it to balance the shape
3:....which in turn would make it look too long. 
4:There is no weaponary apart from the tower and no real way of adding any
5: For some reason i used bamboo skewers as the support structure...don't ask me why i thought this was a good idea..i don't know
6: It sucks

So i dismantled it completely and decided to go a bit smaller. First thing i did was get rid of the heavy engine. Without that thing there i could move the tower back so that it sat exactly between the rear tracks. Now if i made a bulky front unit it would balance the vehicle out. I decided that Bulk wasn't enough nd that i would include a large turret on the front unit.
Most of the front is still under construction, the turret is mocked out and most of the rear section is actually complete. I managed to make the turret float roughly where i intend to put it.

Here she is...not bad for 2 hours work so far.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Grimzag stomped quickly through the camp, He didn’t mind admitting that he was excited. Over the last couple of moons the armies meks ppeared to be having some sort of crazed joint hallucination. One of the Bloo Scorpyun tribe had apparently given each of them a bag of mushrooms which the tribe had gathered in tribute to the ones gifted by the ork idol. Happy the stompa apparently liked meks as far as the backwards orks could tell so they had been given the gift of fungi. 
Whatever was in the vegetables was definitely agreeing with the Mekaniks, no sooner had they started ingesting them , then inspiration started flowing and work on half finished projects which had until now been sitting awaiting parts had commenced. Already Grimzag had added a new killkrusha tank to his army and the Megabomma “Gross Miss Kondukt “ was on the runway, being painted by the grots, the lootas had claimed the right to keep that one because they had found it in the sand dunes, Grim didn’t argue with them, they still fought under his command anyway. 
Now Whirlygit had had a grot runner come to find him after having worked for three days straight in secret. Whatever he had was bound to be something good. 
The warboss barged through the too small doorway of the old aircraft hanger which the meks had repurposed as a megaworkshop and stopped dead in his tracks. 
A huge turreted vehicle lay before him, swarms of oiler grots welded and riveted armour plates to it whilst ‘Arrison and Spannymek seemed to be working together to run electrical cables to the massive tower which sat on the beast’s back.
Whirlygit approached his warboss and gave a lopsided grin.
“Bit of a beauty ain’t she boss? I reckon Phlash could shoot his magic fer miles from up dere.”
Grimzag nodded in mute appreciation.
“Course we still got some finishin’ touches to add, extra armour, sum rivets and a bit o wiring but I reckon she’ll be mobile in a couple o days.”
A massive smile broke out across Grimzag’s scarred face and he slapped the bigmek on the back, forgetting that his arm had long ago been replaced with a bionic and sending the Mekanik to the floor, he didn’t even notice.
“Surely dis is a sign from da gods, I’ll send the ferals out lookin’ fer more mushrooms. Keep up the good work, da more of dese creations we build, da more hurt we can launch on da oomies.
Waaaaaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhh!!”
The echo of the warcry bounced around the hanger and was joined by the voice of every ork in earshot, war was coming to Delphinas V.


So i more or less completed the wyrdboy tower, mostly it just needs detail work and rivets now. Some wires and such but aside from that it's all done. 
With the tower removed.

















Including tower








And a comparison, i'm pretty sure it can claim superheavy status being as it's slightly taller (not including the tower which makes it miles taller) and half again as long as a landraider.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

what benefits does the wyrd boy tower create if anything. does it just make it so the wyrdo can see?

also what sort of super heavy tank does it count as?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Wow, those are some amazing conversions! By far, my favourite parts of any ork army are the tanks, and you have certainly made some good ones!

I like the old 2nd edition orks you have here and there as well. I've always enjoyed those old models, they add a lot of character to the army they're in.

All in all, excellent work! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> what benefits does the wyrd boy tower create if anything. does it just make it so the wyrdo can see?
> 
> also what sort of super heavy tank does it count as?


Pass, there are rules for a weirdboy tower in the lords of battle pdf that was floating around a while ago but mine has a double boomgn on the front and that's not an option in the book. I might have to come up with a datasheet for it myself. I'll look into it more once the model is complete.




Lord_Murdock said:


> Wow, those are some amazing conversions! By far, my favourite parts of any ork army are the tanks, and you have certainly made some good ones!
> 
> I like the old 2nd edition orks you have here and there as well. I've always enjoyed those old models, they add a lot of character to the army they're in.
> 
> All in all, excellent work! I look forward to seeing more.


Cheers Murdock, hopefully i'll be completeing a few more units over the next few days as my modelling table is cleared again from the big battle i played in recently, more news on that when i can get some pictures off of my brother inlaw.

For now here is a shot of my ork hoard hving defeated a warcat titan.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well as some of you may know Myself, ring master honker and a couple of my friends played an apocalypse game last weekend. In total it worked out about 10k per side on a 10'by 4' board. A great time was had by all and i think that next time we should be able to go even bigger 
Here are some shots of the battlefield. They're more overviews as the fight went on than nything else but they give you some sort of idea as to what we were going over a long weekedn game. 

Here is what the board looked like after deployment, the forces of the blood angels, white scars, and legion of the damned were bolstered by black templars and ultramarines at the far end of the board, on the side of disorder was waaaagh grimzag, the big top brawlers, Hive fleet chidders and the lunar wolves/black legion marines of Lord Grubbs. One of the core issues we had with this game was that very few of us had played sixth edition, i had the most experiance and that was three games spread over six months. 
















units awaiting deployment for the forces of disorder at the start of the game, some of these were contained within vehicles.









How the board looked at tthe start of turn 2

















Halfway through turn two, the imperial reserves arrive, including a large unit of death company behind one of the stompas and two land raiders containing terminators midway down the line.









End of turn three, by now useful imperial forces are looking a little thin on the ground, most tanks are already destroyed or are being systematically taken appart by massed ork ordenance, the mekboy stompa is engaged in a close combat fight with the death company, the tterminators are isolated and picked off by combined attacks from tyranids, greenskins and a stompa. The few units that are able to make an impact on the battle are looking scattered and isolated. 









End of turn four. The mekboy stompa is destroyed by the death company thunder hammers, no loyalist vehicles are opporational, any imperial forces which could make an impact are mopped up leaving scattered individuals as the only survivors on the imperial side. There were six objectives arranged at the start of the game, four were in the hands of the forces of disorder with the others being uncontested at the end of this turn. The forces of order only had a single scoring unit which remained bove hlf strength left on the board. The game was called to a halt at this point. 








A shot of the far end of the board taken from the loyalist side facing the forces of disorder side.









In all the battle was a massive victory for the bad guys, in total less than 25 infantry across eight squads remained on the imperium's side. Two Characters survived the battle. The forces of disorder still had 2 superheavies, over a hundred and fifety infantry, four monsterous creatures and about 15 standard vehicles mobile. 

That said the lack of superheavy vehicles on the loyalists side seemed to really hamper them, though theyy missed a couple of chances to take out one of the stompas with the arriving land raiders. At the end of the weekedn a good time was had by all and the imperial have vowed to return. We're looking forwards to it.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i have found one picture from the battle which i think sums up the battle its the only one i have









was a good battle cant wait for round 2


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i have found one picture from the battle which i think sums up the battle its the only one i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a good battle cant wait for round 2


I'm thinking that we might make it a regular thing, once a month get together for a game, even if it's only a small one.


OKay guys i've been secretly cheating on this forum with another, i'm sorry it was a one time thing and i was really drunk. They understood me over there.

Anyway, i've been working on my ork bommer a bit and one of their regulars made some suggestions, now as he is something of a kitbash bommer master, i felt it was worth listening to his advice and doing some additional modelling.
If you don't believe me, this is the sort of thing he regulrly puts out.








The points he made were as follows, though he worded them more nicely.

1: the open topped cab for the crew makes the tail look flimsy, add something to strengthen the open topped rea.
2: Ork planes very rarely have rounded wings.
3: Needs more dakka.

All extremely vallid point. I showed the list to Whirlygit and he scratched his chin, roared, threw a grot into a propeller blade and then went back to work.
A few hours later and this is what he came up with.

"Right, da middle bit of da plane looks ded weedy so ta make it stronga wivout gettin in da way ov da gunners i has welded on a support beam from front ta back, dat should keep da tail in place."
















"Ok wiv dat done i needs to sort out da wings...too roundy? hmm does look a little bit like da stinkin pointy eared panzees have been at it. Right we'll chop em off and add some stabilizin tails ta stop da plane rollin' so much."
















"And da last find was dat we need more dakka....well i can't argue wiv dat now can i? "









"So thats da lot, now i'll leave da grots ta paint it and start hackin up da next vehicle."

Thanks for that Whirlygit.
He's stomped off and is currently playing around with the weirdboy tower. I guess i should get the paint job finished on the blasta bomma now.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i'm sitting around trying to organise my gaming room when i find one of my older botz boxes. Upon rummaging i find three rhino chassis....now this is clearly a sign that i need to make some more looted wagons.

"But Grim, you said you weren't going to build any more orks until your other guys were painted or finished off."

Yeah i know but i needed to build something and i'm not in the mood to faff around with the weirdboy tower right now.

"Do you even need another looted wagon? How many boomgun wagons is that now?"

No i probably don't and this will be boomgun wagon number 8. But i enjoy building them so i'll keep doing so.










As you can see there is still work to do, the turret spins and the whole thing needs more detailing...also armour plates in some sections nd filling gaps but i'm pretty happy with the overall shape of it so far.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well another day, another update. I've been working hard on something that is taking more time than i expected. 
I've had so many people comment on my looted wagon i decided that i would set myself the challenge of writing a tutorial on how to build them.

So i picked the worst conditioned vehicle i could find and turned it into something usable. 

The Tut isn't finished yet but to give you an idea, i started with this.

















and finished with this.









































I'm pretty sure that the idea for the reinforced ram came from Viscount vash.
I'll finishe both these wagons off for the first month of the army painting challenge to give myself a good jump off point. That will complete a 10 tank apocalypse formation. Da Black Deff tanker mob.


----------



## Turnip86

2nd WiP pic link is broken  

But looks great. Looking forward to seeing it painted up 

Oh, and that Apoc game looked crazy!


----------



## Chaosftw

That's way too many Orks lol! I personally think the best thing about Orks is no matter what you played before them the models can always become Orky with enough imagination!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Turnip86 said:


> 2nd WiP pic link is broken
> 
> But looks great. Looking forward to seeing it painted up
> 
> Oh, and that Apoc game looked crazy!


Odd, the pic is working well for me..
It was a good laugh, we're doing it again in May, my missus is away for 2 weeks and i have the house to myself....mwahahahahah



Chaosftw said:


> That's way too many Orks lol! I personally think the best thing about Orks is no matter what you played before them the models can always become Orky with enough imagination!


Blasphemy....there is no such thing as too many orks. 
i'll be honsest a lot of my ork vehicles are things i've picked up for mega cheap on ebay and just held onto untill i've gotten around to working on them. The rhino i based this one on came in a bits box joblot on ebay along with a load of metal terminators which i sold for a profit. Making this looted wagon actually cost me nothing.


----------



## Battman

Some good work here well done


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Battman said:


> Some good work here well done


Cheers dude, here's something new.

I entered the conversion contest , i'm going to build a warbuggy out of this.








Beautiful right? No?
Well here she is stripped naked...of paint.








THe plan involves giving her a cockpit cover and then mounting a missile pod somewhere, potentially in the nose.
Here is where i got whilst working on the cockpit.








And where i stopped for the night,










the cockpit is more or less done aside from detailing and filling in some of the spaces, the missile pod will go in the nose, you can see where already. I have a little surprise with this model but i'll leave it until a bit later. I've not even started on the wheel system or rear area.


----------



## shelman

Looking forward to seeing this complete, I've never done it myself, but I find the idea of building ork-ey things quite amusing. I can see it being a lot of fun!

Loving the use of the Warmachine models too! Very creative.


----------



## Melikor40k

always liked your stuff grim, you can "orkify" anything, good stuff


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

shelman said:


> Looking forward to seeing this complete, I've never done it myself, but I find the idea of building ork-ey things quite amusing. I can see it being a lot of fun!
> 
> Loving the use of the Warmachine models too! Very creative.


I've always loved the converting side of the hobby and i decided long ago that nothing should be safe from a good chopping, i've got a limited edition black ork banner bearer cut up in this lot somewhere....mwahahaha



Melikor40k said:


> always liked your stuff grim, you can "orkify" anything, good stuff


Cheers Melikor, i try. 



Well i'm fed up with having so many WiP models knocking about so i decided that i'm going to make a conscerted effort to get some of them finished. Yesturday and today i spent a lot of time rivveting up the two looted wagons from the previous pge and getting them undercoated. 

























I've also decided to give the hairspray chipping technique a shot so i painted the whole of the main body of the tanks in rust. 
First i did a red/brown mix using 1/1 of army painter oak brown and pure red
Then i did a coat of armypainter dark wash
Then some stippling of watered down Fiery orange and another dark wash before it had finished drying. The final effect is like this.
















I'll have to leave it to dry overnight before i start o the hairspray step, i'm thinking i should paint the non chipped areas first as well (the engines and crew)as they will end up coated in hairspray otherwise. 

Well while i was waiting i did a ittle more work on the rocket buggy, it was mostly working on the vehicle and realising that the missile unit i wanted to use looked rubbish..back to the drawing board. But the rear wheels look pretty cool even though they aren't attatched yet.









I also realised that i had a lot of second edition plastic grots milling about so i've gathered them together and i've undercoated them, i'm going to do them as a unit of blood axe grots in camo. They're already at parade ground attention nyway.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ok time for another update, i been playing with my boomguns today. Also been working on my looted wagons.

As i mentioned yesturday i had rusted up both vehicles and this morning i gave them a couple of coats of hairspray. 
Now the worrying part, all of the tutorials for this technique that i've read have used an airbrush for this next coat of paint. Now i'm rubbish with n airbrush and am not willing to work with it at the moment so i resolved to try hand brushing it on, i wasn't sure if it was going to work so i focussed on a single model first.









After that had dried i got a pot of water and a brush to make the areas i wanted chipped damp then went mad with a scrubbing brush and a bamboo skewer and this is what i got, seems i needn't have worried. 

































I gave the model hit of purity seal to stop any more paint flaking off and now i'm ready to do the metalwork where i didin't want the chipping effect. I'm going to add space marine symbols on at this stage too.
PROTIP: Don't use the purity seal whilst there is still water on the model, it frosts up.

Here is the second one, i've been a bit more adventurous with the paint scheme so that i get a more complete effect once it's chipped up. I wish i had already painted marine logos on the other one at this stage so that i wouldn't have to try and second guess where the lines would be if the chips weren't there.

















I think i will try to use a lot less orange on the tanks if i do this again, more reds and maybe some of the black corrosion you sometimes see on rusted ironwork.


----------



## revilo44

The Rust on the tanks is really well done grimzag. But don't like the orange.try to use brass scorpion for a better rust


----------



## Spawner105

Some awesome conversions the plane is probably one of my favorites looks really good.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

revilo44 said:


> The Rust on the tanks is really well done grimzag. But don't like the orange.try to use brass scorpion for a better rust


Yeah, i chucked a bit of brown wash on after i took these pictures and it dulled it down a bit, much better. Like i said next time i think i'll go more red/brown.



Spawner105 said:


> Some awesome conversions the plane is probably one of my favorites looks really good.


 Cheers Spawner. Though now i'm paranoid as to whether you mean my one or the one that i got inspiration from.


Well i had a few more minutes so i battered the paint on the second tank, i think this one looks much better. The rust is the same tone that i used before but i think the white sorta balances out the orange a bit better.

























Just a few details on both models and they'll be ready to join my maxxed out tanker mob.


Edit: completed the details on the second tank (now named "Sir Booma") it's all ready to go, doesn't look much different but here.


----------



## Spawner105

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Cheers Spawner. Though now i'm paranoid as to whether you mean my one or the one that i got inspiration from.


Haha that guys and yours both look great.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

And i've finished the other looted wagon.

I decided that my orks found the rhino that was the basis for this one inside an asteroid that they had started turning into a Rok. they found fragments of armour and evidence that it had once been some kind of space marine facility, about all they managed to salvage was a few scraps of armour and this rhino. It was already black so they didn't need to do much painting but it had some mechanical flaws that it had picked up so whirlygit rebuilt the engine.


























So with "Old Boy" and "Sir Booma" complete i now have a maxxed out tanker mob. 
1 Killkrusha tank (Fightin' 69"
and 9 boomgun armed looted wagons (Stinger, Da Wizod, Piper, Old Boy, L-337, Sir Booma, Rollin' Funda, Dredd Baron and Da Red Skull)

Introducing, The Blak Deff tankers


----------



## Lemmy1916

nice stuff you got here! congrats! i particularly enjoy the tracks of your super heavy tank. How did you made those?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Lemmy1916 said:


> nice stuff you got here! congrats! i particularly enjoy the tracks of your super heavy tank. How did you made those?


Thanks dude, the tracks were actually bought from blood and skulls industries.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260620144683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## TheReverend

Great work. Thanks for demonstrating teh hairspray technique. Had a few people mention this recently but I don't own an airbrush so wasn't sure if it'd work by hand. 

Great army by the way

Rev


----------



## Lemmy1916

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Thanks dude, the tracks were actually bought from blood and skulls industries.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260620144683?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


shit that's brutal. If i ever get a land raider for my khorne berserkers i am going to give it those tracks!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

TheReverend said:


> Great work. Thanks for demonstrating teh hairspray technique. Had a few people mention this recently but I don't own an airbrush so wasn't sure if it'd work by hand.
> 
> Great army by the way
> 
> Rev


Yeah it was a much easier technique then i expected. I did find that i needed to give the vehicle a hit of varnish once it was weathered to stop even more paint flaking off though. I'll be using this technique again in the future for sure.



Lemmy1916 said:


> shit that's brutal. If i ever get a land raider for my khorne berserkers i am going to give it those tracks!


I origionally bought the tracks for a chaos superheavy conversion that kinda died by the wayside. Ah well maybe later down the line. 

It's been a while since i did an update and there are a few things to talk about, firstly i failed to get my entry completed for the conversion contest (boooooo) that'll serve me right for paying too much attention to painting looted wagons. 

Anyway, the army painter challenge is now upon us again, something that i didn't manage to complete last year. This time around i've prepped severl units beforehand to make sure that i don't need to stop painting and do some modelling mid way throguh the challenge, this combined with me trying to open a shop relaly killed last year's attempt. 

This month i'm putting in Ork Madmek Razmek Bladstruck, AKA old Squigbrain, and his shock attack gun. In the picture his legs are behind the power klaw.









Also i haven't forgotten about my bommer, most of the painting is done now, i am waiting on some waterslide tranfer paper so that i can print a couple of logo's for the thing, i tried freehanding them but they are just too small for me to be able to paint. The colours are a bit off because the flash on the camera was going off, the yellows and red aren't tht vibrant in real life.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

well i completed my model for this months army painting challenge and i've now a new big mek in my army. Razmek Bladstruck Aka Old Squigbrain is ready to rumble. 


























With him completed and my next unit already built i'm going to be workign on getting the bomma finished this month, who knows...it might happen...if i keep threatening it then maybe it'll happen on its own.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So once again i'm back, i've been busy lately but unfortunately not so much on my warhammer models. Still all that's about to change. Today I spent a majority of my time working on the old army painter challenge. I've completed this month's entry early. Here they are. 










These 11 guys complete Faak's feral ork unit. Something that i've been meaning to get done for a while now.










As well as that i've been doing some work on the megabomma and weirdboy tower. The problems i'm having are that I can't get my printer working well enough to do the transfer I need for the bomma and that I really can't be bothered with painting the crew ATM. I'll get it done soon, maybe i'll finish it this month if I get my next project done quickly. Whilst i've got a few units undercoated and ready for the AP challenge I had an issue last year where I fell behind and didn't have time to build more units to complete the challenge with. This year i'm going to try and knock out the AP unit in the first week of each month and then get other units built with the rest of the month. 

As i'm currently looking at 3 units of infantry and a single character waiting in the wings (with the weirdboy tower once I get the last few details ironed out) i'm looking a bit short on vehicles. I've decided to work on something that I picked up as the basis for an ork klaw stompa. 


Here it is, a mechanical shark.









There is a problem with scale, he needs to be taller, as shown by Happy the mekboy stompa.










Obviously he's going to need a lot of work but I see potential for a really characterful model here. 

ProblemsSolutions)

1: Right arm has no elbow sculpting and is canted at a weird angle where it interferes with the face. (Remove arm joint housing from main body section with hacksaw and modelling knife, do not damage actual joint. Reattatch at more suitable angle. Remove arm at elbow length and craft elbow/lower arm out of styrene tubing)

2: no knees on legs (Remove legs from body and remove the piping sections from both, recraft more dynamic legs using styrene tubes and plasticard. This will also allow me to alter the stance of the model)











3: Fin on head (remove and replace with set of 3 super rockets)

4: right hand weapon looks dumb (replace with the buzz saw on the left arm, that way the weapons are buzz saw on one hand and chainsaw on the other)










5: Lots of empty space within the models mouth ( room for the flamey weapon here)










6: Loots like shark (If it had a nose and the edges were squared off it would look like an ork head instead..plasticard away)











7: It's too short and not got a bulk enough trunk (I'll build the bottom and back areas of the body out with plasticard and increase the feeling of chunkiness. The legs will be slightly longer than before so give it a bit more height)










8: Some sections look a little bland (Rivets, armour plates and some careful sculpting will deal with that)


Additional bits
As the buzz saw already turns and I have a motor from an old toy car around here somwhere it seems like a waste not to make the thing spin with the flick of a switch. Also if i'm adding motion to the arms I may as well fit the eyes with led's. I'll hide the battery unit in the new section i'm going to be adding to the trunk. 


So that's my current modelling project, I have a couple of bits sat around that are too small to be used in the AP challenge so I might paint some of those up just to break things up a little. If that happens i'l be sure to let you know.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay, i've made some progress on mekkashark in the last couple of days, starting with the break down. And lo he became sushi....









once that was done i've focussed on the limbs for now, i figure that once i get the legs done i will have a better idea of how long to lengthen his body and by playing with the chainsaw arm i can work out which parts i will need to replace on the buzzsaw arm. Then it's fun with the torso after, here is where we are right now.

Left Leg.









i still need to work on the back of the knee, it's a bit flimsy looking and makes the whole leg look weak. I'll probably pin this one to the base as i think i'm going to make the thing look like it's running so this leg will be canted and taking the whole weight of the model. 










And the chainsaw arm, Still needs armour plates on the upper arm and around the edges to hide the gaps. 


























So that's more or less where i am right now, i've cut down the second leg and the grabbey arm ready to do the modellign on but havn't actually started it yet. More updates soon.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So in true Grimzag style i said i would have more updates soon and then went quiet for over a month. I've also switched projects, i needed a nearly built model to use on the army painter challenge and the closest thing i had around was the old weirdboy tower which i started. At the time that i started looking at it again it looked like this. 










I've since gone back and added a whole load more rivets, worked on the front wheels a bit to make them a little more sturdy looking and i've been frantically painting away at it. Tonight i managed to get the actual tower completely painted....yay. Just the rest of the body of the tank to do now.










I should have the rest of this tank done over the next few days. Seeya soon.

Grim


----------



## Jacobite

I love the weathering on the skull. Is that done with a sponge?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Jacobite said:


> I love the weathering on the skull. Is that done with a sponge?


Nope, i've been playing around with hairspray technique. In th case of this tank i'm trying a double layer effect.

Rust-Hairspray-Whatever colour i wanted the tank to have been primed (in this case a reddish purple) - AK interactive worn paint effect and then a gloss red/white top coat.

It's worked nicely appart from the gloss...it makes the paint a little thick to chip easily.

I'll be making a video tutorial of how i did this at some point.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

The Weirdboy tower is complete. Huzzah, now i can work on my weirdboy horde without wondering how they plan to get to the offlicence.












And a couple of comparison shots so you get an idea of the size. 





























Now as i've mentioned in another thread i'm kinda losing some of my mojo with the orks. I feel the need to spread my wings on another army for a bit so i've decided to work on some space marines. I've not finished the orks by a long way and to be honest i plan to finish the bomma, the last 3 infantry squads i have sat around and another character done before i put them on hold. That should mean that the only orks that aren't completed are ones that i've not gotten a significant way through their construction. I'm sure we'll end up with a few trickling out once those are done but expect my aready sporadic updates on this plog to become even slower.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Minor update, whilst i was sprayng space marines today i decided to put some paint on the ork weirdboy i've had sat around for tooo long. I only got the undercoat down but he is going to eb next on the painting table. I might do him at the same time as i do the White panthers Captain that i'm going to be working on in the next month or so...put 2 HQ's into the army painter challenge as a single entry.
Here is what he looks like now..









Here is what he should look like later


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

To anyone who is interested i've just done a huge update on my army showcase, it's literally taken about 8 hours over the last 2 days. Updating pictures, fiction taking new army shots. 
Enjoy.
Waaaaagh Grimzag!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Some ace pictures and its great to see a full army showcase wwith pictures and closeups of different units! I applaud your patience of uploading! Plus the amonut of custom trukks and tanks its awesome!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Some ace pictures and its great to see a full army showcase wwith pictures and closeups of different units! I applaud your patience of uploading! Plus the amonut of custom trukks and tanks its awesome!



Thanks Dragblud, i'm actually gettign a little concerned that the showcase isn't going to be large enough for the whole waaagh for much longer. Looking at my planned lists i'm not even a sixth of the way done yet. Some areas i've not even touched on. I'll end up with a different log for each ork faction and then i'll have nowhere for any other armies i build. Sigh.

Should have an update with soem new stuff in the next week or so, even if it's just finishing off units that i have started.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i know i said i was going to be working on my White panthers but in the mean time whilst i'm in a modelling mood and have constructed all the space marines that i have parts for i have thrown together two deff dredds from reaper stone golems. These will be animated idols for my feral orks. I'm just deciding whether to use the forgeworld orc and goblin living idol as a stompa or a megadredd.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i finished my first squad of panthers and decided to get my feral stone dredds finished. I'm probably going to try and knock out a unit of grots before i do any more marines. Though i have the second tactical squad all primed and ready to go so who knows.









I played around with some osl on these to get the crystals to glow


----------



## Jacobite

OSL looks good. I'm very envious!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Jacobite said:


> OSL looks good. I'm very envious!


Cheers Jac, the OSL really wasn't that hard in this case, just a dark blue drybrush. I'm seriously considering picking up one of the FW rogue idols and giving it a similar treatment to represent either a megadredd or stompa for my apocalypse games, depending on what it is closer to in size.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

It's been a while but i'm back from the dead. So are my orks.
I've set myself a project alongside trying to get my mark of tzeentch and baton of the grand marshal i've decided that i want to get my incomplete projects shelf a little bit more empty. 
With that in mind i've decided that i need to accomplish the following before the end of the year. 
1: Complete painting on Gross Miss Kondukt: The megabomma has been sat around for far too long and it needs to get on the battlefield.
2: Finish construction on Gitjawz the shark stompa: Probably one of the bigger projects i've set myself
3: Paint another 30 feral orks: The unit is built and just needs painting
4: Complete the dreggs: In this case i've got an ork nob, a scattering of lootas, a handful of crews for various vehicles

There are other things i want to do but they can be bonuses if i get these things done, keeping in mind that i need to work on my White panthers at the same time.

I've almost completely finished painting the grots mob that has been sat around forever. 
These will be split up, the grots going into an already existing grots mob, the snot mobs are to go alongside a shokk attack battery and there is an amo runt here too who might end up with the lootas. 










and the 2 grots and runtherd still to do











Also as i don't have enough other things to do i've managed to cobble together a couple of buggies out of bits i found in my boxes, here was the starting point.










And where i ended, still need to do some work on the details and rivets but i'm pretty happy with these scratchbuilds.











Edit: hmm having camera issues at the moment, i'll try to get better ones up soon


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I've just realised that i missed out a couple of updates on here, things that i built or worked on but didn't have time to post.

First i went bitz box diving and managed to come up with a set of 3 looters, a mek and a weirdboy.





































Some of these have pretty unweildy looking weapons but the mek and lootas fill my loota mob up to the point where i can chuck them in a looted wagon and call em done.

the weirdboy just sorta appeared there..


The following evening it occured to me that i had enough parts to complete the unit of 15 feral orks i have sitting in the wings awaiting paint, so i set out to get them gathered and ended up with this rabble.










I also managed to complete the grots that i was working on for the painting challenge finally, it's nice to get them off of the modelling table.










I plan to get the weirdboy pictured above done for this month's army painter challenge and then use the spare time to finish some of the dreg projects like building the shark stompa and painting the odd nob i have sat around.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Yay the grots are painted. i do love the runt herder with a squig on the lead.


----------



## neferhet

eh, lots of good orkish stuff here. lots of oop minis too! i love this. Good painting on the grots!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> Yay the grots are painted. i do love the runt herder with a squig on the lead.





neferhet said:


> eh, lots of good orkish stuff here. lots of oop minis too! i love this. Good painting on the grots!


Cheers guys, like i said i've got some spare time over the next few days so you may see a few more updates. I'm not gonna guarantee anything but i've set myself a pretty open schedual with a few small jobs on each day to give me time for hobbys every day.

Today i started and finished my army painting challenge model for the month, Weirdboy Aaaaaaarng, master womprat exploder.








i'm gonna do some more tonight and tomorrow, a couple of projects i want to complete before christmas need doing so let the games begin.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Looking good Grim I gotta admit that I dont have the patience to paint orks for whatever reason. I love the heavy weapons on the boys.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

SwedeMarine said:


> Looking good Grim I gotta admit that I dont have the patience to paint orks for whatever reason. I love the heavy weapons on the boys.


Thanks Swede it's amazing what you can do with an old dismantled biro.
I'm starting to lose my flow with them a little myself which actually leads quite nicely onto my thinking last night. 

Having spent a few hours building myself some nice new display cases for my orks.










I realised that my main ork force, the speed freaks, are looking thin on the ground when taken alongside the tribals. I have about 60 speed freaks, not including their vehicles and more than 120 feral boys. Then i realised that the boys i had sat that needed painting by christmas were going to be yet more ferals. Throw in the fact that i'm a little tired of painting ferals at the moment and it seemed i needed a change.

Now before the end of the year i said i wanted to complete several different things. A 30 boy feral mob, 1 lone nob, gross miss konduct and some lootas. 

Of these only the single nob is part of my speed freaks and that's just not on. So as a slight change of plan i've decided that i'll do 10 ferals, 12 trukk boys (with trukk) and the 2 warbuggies which i recently completed. That means that i've still got a handful of ferals to work on later but it means that i don't have another daunting block of 30 boys hanging over me, beleive me it's not something that anyone should have to see. 

First things first i needed a trukk and 11 boys, i already had the nob ready.

The boys were pretty easy to gather from amongst the ferals that were already waiting for paint, i picked the ones with the least feral appearance and voila i had a 12 strong mob ready for a trukk. 

fortunately i have a lot of oddments laying around, any one of which could become a new vehicle. Whilst rummaging i found one of these. 










this is a stock image, not my own. 

Out of the box it looks like this, whilst i'm not using the stock turrets (A: because i can make my own turrets and personalise the model a little. B: because i think the rear turret would look bad ass on one of the flyers which i will be working on next year. ) i'm still sticking with the rest of the vehicle.










once the stock parts are all together it looks like this.










more or less finished already, what it does need is new turrets and something to make the front end look a bit more intimidating. After a rummage in the bits box, here is what i have. 









And with the mob who shall soon ride to battle in her.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i've got 2 days left of holiday after today and i figured that the dregs i have left would work as small bits to paint after work, the trukkboys mob will be a good unit for next months army painting challenge and the ferals can be either something to do once i've rinsed through the dregs or something to focus on if i can get the december chllenge done quickely. 

With that in mind i decided i will work on my stompa for the next few days. I've not worked on him for a few months so i figured i would see how big mek Moonstar was coming along. After asking a few questions he used his 3d rendering, high deff imagifier to give me some plans to work to. 

Here is what he showed me.










And when i dug the bots that i had set aside for this project from their box this is what i found. 










I think that as most of the structure of the legs is done i'll work from there, maybe build a base first and mount the legs straight onto it once if've sorted out where the hips need to go.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

well it's been a busy day of chopping and wiring. 
Gitjawz is starting to take shape. 
His lower body is mocked out, i couldn't attatch the rest of the body to it without having finished all of the work on the wiring and internals. 










With that in mind i cracked on with the wiring. FIrst i managed to rig the buzz saw blade i had onto a small toy motor i got in a toy from the pound shop. Tested direct to the battery it spins perfectly, of course i need to work out the rest of the arm but that's pretty superficial for now.










I've wired up most of the core body though i still need to install a switch to the circuit and dig out some led's for the eyes. Aside from that i've managed to situate the battery case in the head, i know i was going to sit it between his legs but this gave me more space to play with. I'll magnetise the missile rack i'm going to build for the top so that i can get at the batterys to change them out if i need to.



















A shot of the wiring for the eye lights.










With a little luck i can spend some time tomorrow looking for the switch i know i have in my bitz boxes and getting a couple of led's out of the electrical cupboard to sort out the lights.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Decided to have a short break from modelling, mainly because i need to clear out a wardrobe to find the electrical parts for Gitjawz, instead i did a little painting.

I've managed to complete Sarge, the partially painted ork nob whom is going to lead my new trukkboyz mob. He was already close to completion and therefore too far gone to count in the painting challenge. the other 11 boys and trukk will be my december entry for the AP challenge. 

Sarge will just have to sit on the shelf and wit for the others until then.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Wow you been super busy im really looking forward to your stompa we will be super killy next apoc.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Thanks Honka, it doesn't look like Gitjawz the stompa will eb getting into the next apoc game. I know that i made a list of things to finish before the end of the year and the sad fact is that i didin't really get any of it done. I've just now completed painting on Sarge's Slaughterers. I've given them a liberal dose of blood splatter and some really brutal looking weapons. I picture them as being closer to the goff mentality than most of my speed freaks. All wearing black clothes and not taking part in the races that the other boys are so fond of, instead honing their weapons and getting stuck straight into the biggest fights.











With these guys done i'm imposing a new restriction on myself. There will be no orks painted in 2014, with the exception to my long suffering mega bomma which will be ready for the apocalypse game i've got set up for July.

As i've mentioned before i'm a little bored of painting orks, i need to be working on something else and i have a lot of unfinished projects sitting around that will continue to be sidelined if i keep painting greenies. I've not banned myself from modelling with orks, mainly because it's one of my favourite aspects of the hobby and i don't have many other models in need of converting. So with that in mind my orks are now in hibernation mode. The next few months will see me focussed on the white panthers and maybe even a leviathan crusader....or four...we'll have to wait and see. 

Grim out


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Well the work that you did do looks great  Well done man.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay i'm back and i almost forgot to update this plog. I've been working on a target of 150 models painted in a year to try and keep my motivation up without locking myself into a single army and getting bogged down. Last month i managed to finish a 10 boy feral unit, there will be another 20 added to this at some point.

























I also painted up a single feral shoota boy that i had laying around.








I'm bored of infantry at the moment so i'm probably going to have a rummage through some of my vehicles and see what i can get battle ready.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Back again with a new update. Like i mentioned before, i've been rummaging to see what vehicles i still have waiting to get done. It turns out that the only ork vehicles which were completely built but awaiting paint were a couple of buggies that i've already shown on another page. So instead i have started on one of my sidelined, unstarted projects. In this case a superheavy tank tobe fielded either alongside my speed freeks or lootas. As i've done very little for the lootas it will probably end up on their doorstep. 

I started off with two 1/35 scale tanks. A WW2 Brummbar and an M1A2. Now on the face of things the Brummbar is too small to be a superheavy, but the main gun copula makes an interesting shape to mount as a core part of the hull. With some leftover parts, plasticard, and some plmbing fixtures i've so far come up with this.

























Oh also, i found an old metal ork pilot for something, he was pretty battered up so i've mounted him in a little box that will be attatched behind the mesh on the turret so that he can still be seen without the damage being obvious.









I still need to add a lot of rivets, armour, weapons, tracks, structural patches etc etc. but it's coming along nicely. I'm also currently waiting for a set of wheels and tracks that i ordered. 

Well whilst i was waiting for some of the polycement to dry i realised that i had a set of usable wheels sitting around and that i was still a rocket buggy short of a full squadron. Orks being orks it wasn't long before the meks started bashing away and next time i looked, this was sat next to me. It still has a working friction engine inside it, again, it's unfinished. 
































The hope is that i can get all 3 buggies and the superheavy completed by the end of the month. It would be the single biggest set of additions to my orks since i finished the AP challenge last year.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i waoking over my logs and army showcase pages recently and i realised that my orks, my main army, have been a little neglected. Since august 2013 i've only managed to add 3 inf units, 1 character and 2 dreadnoughts to my ork army, and for some reason i didn't even photograph the character. Well that changes now, i'm back in the model industry so i've got a lot more of a bug for painting when i get home from work. 

That said i need to get as many of the large unfinished projects off of my work space so that i can give it a proper reorganise. 
With that in mind i'm going to get my Blasta bomma "Gross Miss Konduct" completed and in my display cases. Here is where i am after a few hours tweaking the paint on the body and adding a pinup to the nose. I still need to paint the bombs hanging under the fusilage, the exhaust ports of the jet engines on the back, the hubcaps on the landing gear and (most timeconsumingly) the crew. Unpainted crew wise i have 2 gunners, the pilot, bombadier and 3 grots that aren't even converted yet. 












I decided to stand a dread on the wing to give a better idea of scale, he's also been hanging out on the base in a couple of the pictures above.









So if i focus on this project in the next few weeks i will have added my 4th supeheavy to my orks, the stompa "Happy", the killkrusha "Fightin' 69th" , The weirdboy wagon and The blasta bomma "Gross Miss Konduct"


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Whilst i fight my way through the various infantry on my table i've decided to also work on my dakkajet to give me a little vehicular respite. It if get this bad boy finished in the next week i'll have killed 3 birds with one stone. A: managed to make some meaningful headway back into my orks. B: completed a model for my 150 model countdown. C: i'll have a painted vehicle for the painting deathmatch. 
I'll have to finish the modelling on it first though, there are some large gaps where the wings meet the fusilage/cockpit that i need to address.


----------



## morfangdakka

Nice conversion. I think the front gun needs to be addressed as well but I like where it is going keep up the good work.


----------



## mrknify

Fantastic!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

morfangdakka said:


> Nice conversion. I think the front gun needs to be addressed as well but I like where it is going keep up the good work.


 Yeah the front gun was bothering me, just not enough to fix it. Now that I've had someone on here and another site give me the same feedback, I can't ignore it any more.



mrknify said:


> Fantastic!


thanks Mr knify I'm gonna try to keep them coming now that I'm back in the flow. 

So I dug out the milliput and here is where the dakkajet now stands.




























Still not finished, obviously the milliput needs some smoothing but that'll have to wait till it's set a little more. It's already an improvement I think you'll agree.


----------



## mrknify

Yeah I have issues with milipit also. I've got the same kind it holds moisture well. If your going to be doing casting with it you can only do half at a time (using silicon molds) otherwise they dont cure, when I pulled mine out they were very tacky and still took 3 days to dry. 

Losing most of the detail.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i have a really big update for on here at the weekend but until that’s ready you’ll have to make do with this mini update. I was watching paint dry on a couple of models for my 150 challenge when i realised that there were several orcs from the reaper bones range sitting around for me to turn into feral boys. Instead of doing nothing i cracked on and now have 1 nob, 1 warboss and 4 boys built. Nothing fancy and they’re a little tall but they’ll work. 




















I also got inspired to hurry up and get another warboss who i had waiting in the wings done, though i now feel he’s a little small. He may end up as a nob not a warboss in the end.










Ill see how undercoat looks and go from there. 
Edit: i've since taken the waist out of this second warboss, made him not so tall and reprepped him as a nob. He seems much happier now.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well it’s been a long time coming but in November 2010 I posted this on my previous project log. 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I can honestly say that this is the only modelling project that i've ever decided to undertake that has scared the hell out of me to think about starting. The problem is that i want a lot from it. as well as having a usable massive bomber i want to be able to have rotation top and ball turrets, a working bomb release mechanism with the bombs (and unwitting grot) suspended by fishing wire, and a section of the hull that can be removed to show a cross section of what's going on inside.
> This thing isn't just going to be a working bomber model it's going to be a diorama.
> 
> The problem comes with putting all this together, first i'll need to detail the interior without having so much detail that it's impossible to paint. A lot of sections (and i mean a lot) will need to be built and painted separate and then introduced to the model afterwards.
> Also i am rubbish at making models with moving parts, i'm one of these people that always glues his landraider doors closed, so the prospect of getting this up and working properly is really worrying for me. I really don't want to ruin it.


Then in the following march i posted up these concept pictures and started bashing the plane up. 




































Unfortunately image shack lost most of my W.I.P shots. Now however, four and a half years after this model was started, The “Gross Miss Konduct” has finally been completed. 
So how close did i stick to my original plan?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So the first note says that there’ll be a ten man crew and i’ve actually hit this assuming that the top, rear and ball turret are automated. I’ve not stuck to the roles i originally defined for a couple of reasons. Firstly it was impractical to fit a pilot and co-pilot inside the cockpit side by side, the ball turret which i managed to make was incredibly fragile and couldn’t turn without falling apart even before i tried fitting a gunner inside and finally making the bombers area viewable would have been hard with the strengthening wire that was required to stop them wings from falling off. Maybe i’ll give these another try on the next one.













































In the end i managed to make all of the difficult mods i’d written down work with the exception of the removable side panel. The flames on the wing were sculpted, top and ball turret are fully moveable, bomb bay doors open and close. @xenobiotic, you said 4 years ago that you would be interested to see how the bomb bay would work, in the end i cut the doors off as separate pieces, made a box for the bomb bay then added tubing and pinning wire hinges. The whole thing is held shut using a slide bolt which, when pulled, let’s gravity do the work and the doors swing open.





































I also made sure that all of the props spin, all of the crew (except bomb bay grot) are magnetised and can be removed, the plane itself can be removed from its stand and can hold its own weight on the landing gear; and the roof for the cockpit can be removed to allow removal of pilot and bombardier. 


















By magnetising the crew and making the base detachable the plane doubles as a terrain piece for the airfield i plan to build.


















So that’s it, one of my longest running, most intricate builds I’ve attempted to date is finally over. I’ll be honest i’m not really sure what to do with myself now, i mean sure i’ve got other superheavies to finish but none as long running as this, nothing even close. So i’m a little sad that she’s finally leaving the nest sometimes you just have to move on though.









Hmm, yes definitely time to move on.


----------



## xenobiotic

Time flies! 4 years already? Must feel good to get it done, your attention to details pays off though, I like that's it's such a living diorama of orkishness! S

By the way - smart move to magnetize the crew!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

xenobiotic said:


> Time flies! 4 years already? Must feel good to get it done, your attention to details pays off though, I like that's it's such a living diorama of orkishness! S
> 
> By the way - smart move to magnetize the crew!


Yeah she's spent the last couple of months sitting in the window of the shop I work in, gaining admiring glances from the passers by. One woman came in and said that she judged models for the local branch of the I.P.M.S and that I should bring the Konduct by. 

Anyway, now she'll not be alone in the sky, I've finally finished off the fighter that I was working on for so long, Zaggit Goldteef's Pansy Bat. 


































Aside from that I've mostly been painting boys and nobs, nothing too interesting, I'll be getting some more vehicles done in the next couple of days and next year I have a project involving my planes that's going to be a laugh. Once that's finished, about July Time, that plan is for myself and ring master Honka to get together and take a group shot of both our Waaghs.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So after my boys were treated to the addition of a new fighter for their army they all got a little rowdy. The speed freeks especially, apparently one fighter isn't enough to compensate them for the masses of feral boys I've been adding to my army of late. When 70 screaming lunatics with heavy weapons, fast vehicles and a couple of superheavies demand that you pay your dues and give them more gubbins, what are you supposed to do?

So I finished painting up the unit of rocket buggies that I've had sat around for some time. 


































Well far from fixing the problem that just managed to upset the bad moons who haven't had an addition in two years. Not liking the looks I was getting from Happy the stompa i painted up this guy to join them.


























I get the feeling 2016 is going to be a very orky year for me.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So at the end of last year i realised that i had spent a lot of time painting models and working on projects for the sake of getting them done rather than doing them because i wanted to. With this realisation came the awareness that a lot of the things i was working on were only there because at some point in the past i had added them to a list, in many cases i couldn’t even remember why. 

Now if you play tournament style games then working to a list makes a lot of sense, but to me, an apocalypse player who uses his whole army, there just isn’t the need. Why am i spending my spare time, time that is supposed to be for a hobby, and instead becoming a job.

With that thought i deleted my ork planned additions list and from here on out I’m going to just wing it. 

The weight is off of my mind and without the two hundred orks that i still was going to work through, no longer an issue i’ve decided that i would like to work on planes and walkers at the moment, several of my ork armies were at some point going to include both of these things and i had a blast working on the old dredd last year so why not keep up the pressure? 

First off is a Dakkajet that will join my lootas, nothing too fancy and i wasn’t sure where this was going when i started but i’ve got some good ideas for how the second of these former Revel Trojan kits will be put together. Still lots to do but i think it’s on the right lines already.

























Next up will be some walkers, i managed to get this old guy dirt cheap on ebay and with a couple of additions he’s more or less ready to roll out as another member of Moonstarz inc.








This kan is the first of many, there are 7 others sitting in paint stripper and another two which i feel could be bashed together from components. 








If all of this goes as planned then i might be adding a couple of dredds to the lootas too, i’ve found a couple of old chaos dreads that i could loot real easily.


----------



## R_Squared

Nice one, this last page has been chock full of Win! Your army must look awesome when altogether.


----------



## Moriouce

Love how that Wood-dread turned out! How has it gone with your superheavy tank you had a few month back? The diversity and ramshackle look of things is great! Keep it up!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

R_Squared said:


> Nice one, this last page has been chock full of Win! Your army must look awesome when altogether.


Thanks R. I' going to be trying to take a group shot on Wednesday, maybe with guest visitors from The Big Top Brawlers on Sunday, who knows.



Moriouce said:


> Love how that Wood-dread turned out! How has it gone with your superheavy tank you had a few month back? The diversity and ramshackle look of things is great! Keep it up!



Cheers Mo, I'll be getting back to the Superheavy, since the last pics it's had some wheels added and then i dropped a pot of basing stuff on it and smashed the axel. But yeah it's definitely on the list, i've got a newfound love of getting projects started, built and painted in short order to get them in my army quicker. At the moment i'm blasting through the smaller odds and ends that are cluttering up my desk and shelf of shame, then i'll be moving onto bigger things. The Superheavy tank is the least complex superheavy i need to work on, i've got electrical work to do on the stompa and the two superheavy planes are still in boxes, so it'll probably be bumped to the front of that queue.


In the meantime i've finished building on the Kan i was repairing and the dakkajet i was kitbashing. 














































NOw as it seems i have walkers coming out of my ears ( i keep finding warjacks that i don't remember buying) i'm going to try to get the walkers done in batches of three. Just purely because if i were to try and build and paint all of them at once i would probably lose interest. I'm up to something like fifteen that haven't been built yet. With that in mind i need another single walker to get my three in a position to paint. I'll let you know how i get on. The Jet has n such problem, i will be hitting this with an undercoat, probably gunmetal, tomorrow and it'll be done up in the same scheme as Gross Miss Kondukt.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

R_Squared said:


> Nice one, this last page has been chock full of Win! Your army must look awesome when altogether.


I'll let you judge that.



















































































So, time for some fun facts about the army.
1: The Board they are photographed on here is 4' x 4'. I was going to try to take a group shot with Ring Master Honka's Big top brawlers but there just isn't the space.

2: The feral boys on the right contain models from dozens of different sets including plastic rogue trader, metal rogue trader, second edition plastic and metal (as well as each of the metal factions), gorkamorka boys and yoofs, Mantic Orx, Kromlech parts, spellcrow parts, fantasy boarboys and hobgoblins.

3: The model that has been in my collection the longest is actually one of the feral orks who was originally one of my gorkamorka mob back in 1997. He's been repainted but i kept him in the same pose.

4: Currently the army contains 4 superheavy vehicles, 29 regular vehicles and more than 300 infantry models. Including 160 Feral orks, 70 trukk boys, 27 grots and 8 HQ's.

5: Not included in this shot are the incomplete parts of my army whish includes another 4 superheavies, 5 planes, 7 buggies, 2 trukks and about 30 infantry.

So with all that boring stuff written out i'll leave you alone, i have plans for someting o make the plog a little more interesting but i think that i'll hold off with that until i've completed my Aircraft that i'm curently painting. Catch ya laters.


----------



## R_Squared

Now that is a riot of colour and kunnin! Proppa Orky. :good:


----------



## Moriouce

And suddenly my own Waaagh looks rather small. Love your collection of vehicles. Hope to see the group shot with the Big Top Brawlers soon enough!


----------



## jin

grimzag is god.
hail the mighty grimzag.

man, those planes are unreal.
loved the eldar-based dakka jet.
the bomma is insane.

grimzag is god.
hail the mighty grimzag.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

HA HA HA i just spotted somthing.

lets play wheres Wally (Waldo) can anyone spot the Clork in Grimzags army.... also still not a spy


----------



## Moriouce

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> HA HA HA i just spotted somthing.
> 
> lets play wheres Wally (Waldo) can anyone spot the Clork in Grimzags army.... also still not a spy


Old Waldo! :laugh: Loved him as a Child! A shame they don't translate it anymore to Swedish. 
An I've found the clork with multicolloured hair, red nose and shoota but I won't say where :so_happy:


----------



## SonofVulkan

Now thats what I call a Waaaaagghh!! Thats a lot of dakka right there!! :biggrin:


----------



## jin

Moriouce said:


> Old Waldo! :laugh: Loved him as a Child! A shame they don't translate it anymore to Swedish.
> An I've found the clork with multicolloured hair, red nose and shoota but I won't say where :so_happy:


next to the grimzag banner?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

R_Squared said:


> Now that is a riot of colour and kunnin! Proppa Orky. :good:


Yeah somone forgot to tell my orks that the 90's were over so they've just carried on with the bright colours 



Moriouce said:


> And suddenly my own Waaagh looks rather small. Love your collection of vehicles. Hope to see the group shot with the Big Top Brawlers soon enough!


I'll be honest i hadn't realised that the waagh had gotten to this size, i was working on infantry most of last year and it doens't look like much untill you total it up and realise that actually you've knocked out 80 orks. Besides i've seen how quickly you've been nailing units in the last few months, what with your buggies, zzap guns and boys mobs. You're putting em out faster than i am.




SonofVulkan said:


> Now thats what I call a Waaaaagghh!! Thats a lot of dakka right there!! :biggrin:


 Thanks, there should be a whole heap more Dakka added this year.



jin said:


> grimzag is god.
> hail the mighty grimzag.
> 
> man, those planes are unreal.
> loved the eldar-based dakka jet.
> the bomma is insane.
> 
> grimzag is god.
> hail the mighty grimzag.


 All donations to the church of Grimzag should be in the form of Teef, Dakka or Choppers. Sacrifices can be offered up in the form of Beer of Irn Bru. May thy Waaagh into the hearts of the unbelievers. 



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> HA HA HA i just spotted somthing.
> 
> lets play wheres Wally (Waldo) can anyone spot the Clork in Grimzags army.... also still not a spy





Moriouce said:


> Old Waldo! :laugh: Loved him as a Child! A shame they don't translate it anymore to Swedish.
> An I've found the clork with multicolloured hair, red nose and shoota but I won't say where :so_happy:





jin said:


> next to the grimzag banner?



I hadn't noticed this at the time but apparently i've three orks with Clown like tendancies in my army and i've managed to get all of them in a single picture at once. Only one of them is a Clork though..










I think this's the most responses i've ever had from a single post on Heresy. 

I'm still working through the Dakkajet, i need to clear a little more space on the painting table right now, Also i've got a little bit of converting to do to get the last dread ready for priming. I'll be in contact once i've got the plane done though.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ahh i couldnt see Klown faced ork

they are spreading Grimzag soon they will join the fold CLORKS FOR LIFE


----------



## Moriouce

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'll be honest i hadn't realised that the waagh had gotten to this size, i was working on infantry most of last year and it doens't look like much untill you total it up and realise that actually you've knocked out 80 orks. Besides i've seen how quickly you've been nailing units in the last few months, what with your buggies, zzap guns and boys mobs. You're putting em out faster than i am.


Yeah I have had a real productive autumn, but now since I have begun with Da Gorkaforta there will not be as much done on other Projects meanwhile. I'll try to paint some but focus is on my first super-Heavy for the time being. And studdying takes more and more time recently.


----------



## jin

i am proud to have found the proper clork.

i will create a clork also, 
once i get a new brass bristle brush.
i might need a small unit of clorks, actually.
proper weirdboyz.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

As promised here is a shot with the Big top Brawlers hanging out.




























For some reason Santa Clork didn't feel like having his photo taken, probably tired after the carnage he caused in December. 
Back to stats, Honkas orks push the size of this force over the 400 infantry threshold. There are 47 regular vehicles and 5 superheavies.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So today I painted up the kitbashed dakkajet that i showed you before and as promised I have a new idea for getting my orks done.

Basically because my Orks split into factions and I've got a lot of back projects or concepts for projects knocking around I've decided to get you guys involved in picking what I work on next. Each time I complete a project I'll post four possible ork units that I'll be working on, one from each faction, and I'll let you guys vote on which one I complete next. In some cases this might be a nearly finished model that just needs painting or detailing, in other instances I might only have a sketch of an idea. Each person will only get a single vote and I'll leave the voting open until I complete a breaker project I'm going to work on. 

This time around I want to get all of the modelling done on my Gorkamorka warband, so you have until I manage to finish that to get your votes in.

So for this first selection:

The Screaming Deff Bringas (Evil Sunz) : Supertank (Killkrusha?)
Started this a year ago and got stalled. It's still got a long way to go to be ready.









Da Bloo Skorpyun Tribe (Snakebites) : Big Chief Dancelikegerlz
One of the few models for my ferals that hasn't been complete, i kinda ran out of steam painting infantry for a while.










Snachas Lootas (Deffskulls) : Dakkarana Jet
Not sure how smoothly this'll work but nothing ventured nothing gained.










Moonstarz Inc (Bad moons) : Dreadpocalypse formation
This is a big project, that's 16 dreads, kans deffkan etc. To get these finished i'll need to scratchbuild some weapons, do a lot of aesthetic work and then paint them all. If i get these done then i'll have 20 walkers in snachas army.


----------



## jin

holy moly.
some people might call 16 dreds and kans an army all its own.
love that snakebite chief though. 
very cool little model.


----------



## Shady ed

I'll vote for the dakka jet


----------



## R_Squared

Got to vote for the killkrusha. Firstly its Sunz, so there's that. Secondly you've already started it, so you might as well finish it, and I think it looks cool as anything.


----------



## DaisyDuke

My vote also for the killkrusha.
Go go grimzag


----------



## Moriouce

Go for Da killkrusha!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> holy moly.
> some people might call 16 dreds and kans an army all its own.
> love that snakebite chief though.
> very cool little model.


It's a pretty simple conversion. The basis is a reaper miniatures ogre model.



Shady ed said:


> I'll vote for the dakka jet





R_Squared said:


> Got to vote for the killkrusha. Firstly its Sunz, so there's that. Secondly you've already started it, so you might as well finish it, and I think it looks cool as anything.





DaisyDuke said:


> My vote also for the killkrusha.
> Go go grimzag





Moriouce said:


> Go for Da killkrusha!



So now that I've done some work on my Gorkamorka mob and made progress on my DnD miniatures i feel i am ready to start on whatever you guys have voted for, and the count has come in.

I third place with no votes, but an honourable mention is the Snakebite warboss. In second place with one vote is the dakka jet, and winning this time around with three votes is the killkrusha tank.

So lets dive in. 

I stopped working on this vehicle for a couple of reasons, first, i was having problems with the resin wheels and tracks not sticking to the chassis in a strong enough fashion that the slightest bash didn't knock them off. I tried roughing them up, washing them, pinning them. The superglue just wasn't holding strongly enough to support the weight of the vehicle and not snap. Time to bring out the big guns.










Now the other problem i had was that i liked the balloon wheels but felt they were too small and left too much of a gap between the front tracks and themselves. 
See










I tried a couple of other things and thought that chimera tracks actually looked pretty good but it made the machine look slow. Despite the fact that this vehicle has a hull mounted main gun and would be better off firing from a stand still i wanted it to look like it could race the other superheavies and win.










Brainwave....put two sets of wheels on each side.










So now i'm ordering more wheels from ramshackle games, along with something else for a later project. While i'm waiting i might try designing a spoiler for the back of it to give it a real speeder type profile. I'll space those wheels out a little better too. Maybe get the crew member i already made painted up, not that you'll see him easily.


----------



## zxyogi

LOL....Madness....Conversion work gone Orky!
Nice one...in an Orky way...Greenskin!

:good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

zxyogi said:


> LOL....Madness....Conversion work gone Orky!
> Nice one...in an Orky way...Greenskin!
> 
> :good:


Thanks Yogi, as long as no on asks where the orks got ahold of an Abrams we are golden .
Now tonight i'll be doing some painting of the yoofs for my Gorkamorka mob and some light conversion work on their trukk to finish it off, i might have a go at the killkrusha but i'm still waiting for the wheels and the missus might not appreciate me making a lot of noise in the living room. My table upstairs that i normally convert stuff on is blocked at the moment.

In the meantime i gave some photographs to Spannymek, as he wasn't busy, so that he could do some concepts for the completed work. Here's what i got back.









He mentioned that there would be more dakka and armour plates but thought that we didn't need images for that, it'd be implied anyway.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i'm still waiting for wheels to arrive which has halted several parts of the structural work on the Killkrusha. Bit of a shame, i'd really like to get the main traction sections sorted and finished before i move on. So i decided to have a look a some of the other components that i had worked on last time. namely the secondary weaponry. Now i very rarely check what weapons are meant to be available for a superheavy vehicle, lets be fair the orks who make them aren't going to hold off on putting a twin linked rocket on if they have the opportunity so why would I?

Here is where i left them last time, two twin linked big shootas, and i don't like them. 









They're too clean, too imperial...and actually they're 3d printed and have an awful lot of layer lines on them. Besides i feel a vehicle with a cannon this impressive would want to pack some extra andi tank punching firepower. The crew would want to prove that their vehicle was the fastest and killiest and that would mean knocking out the competition. So the big shootas get replaced wit twin rockets.

















And here they are in situ. obviously still need rivets adding but they look much better to my eyes.










I'll do some more on this over the weekend, it's too late for me to warm up the heat gun for some of the rounded sections i wan to do right now. Fear not though i'm still trukking on.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So I'm still waiting for the wheels I need for this vehicle but I've decided to see what I can get one with, I've done a lot of structural work over the last week. So far I've built the spoiler, fleshed out the main structure for where my wheel wells will be though I can't do much more with them until I get the other set of wheels. Instead I've gone back over areas that I'm happy with the shape of and done the detailing work, adding rivets, armour plates, and gap patching. I'm happy that it's starting to come together, there's only really the wheels and engine block left to do aside from detailing. maybe I'll add some kind of front wing or ram bar to the front as well but I'm not sure what. 

The observant amongst you may notice that I've also changed the barrel of the main gun, I was banding plastic around the curved barrel and ended up distorting the original so I've replaced it and don some upgrades at the same time.


----------



## jin

wow. one of the coolest free-hand kit-bash logs I have seen.
love the squiggly blue mehreen all hands-up and trembling.
loving the look of the tank, too.
btw, are those missiles resin cast?
u doin that yerselp?


----------



## zxyogi

Oh....my....giddy....Aunt!!

:laugh:

Nice one!
:good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> wow. one of the coolest free-hand kit-bash logs I have seen.
> love the squiggly blue mehreen all hands-up and trembling.
> loving the look of the tank, too.
> btw, are those missiles resin cast?
> u doin that yerselp?


Thanks jin, The missiles are indeed resin however i can't claim credit for them. I bought them from either Kromlech or Puppetswar, i forget which.



zxyogi said:


> Oh....my....giddy....Aunt!!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Nice one!
> :good:


Thanks Zxyogi, still plenty more to go. 


Now as he's neen doing the work i'll let Whirlygit explain what's going on now.

Meks Log Surplinmental,
Been workin hard on da Killdragsta, still waitin fer Ug and iz feral lads ta get back wiv da weeelz and rivets wot i need. In da meantime i tested datank out on da cash course. Problem iz dat it didn't score very high on da grot crushin test, da gitz can just lay down and go underneef. Spannymek pointed out dat da beakies could do da same, but dey can do it wiv dere melta stikkbomz and mess da tank up good an proppah. So i made some modificashunz, now no grots want ta go under.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay, minor update, i've got more to show from working last night but don't have time to do a full update before work. For now, ere are the two rocket turrets nearly completed. They're more or less done, i just ned to pick out a couple of details that i meant to do back and do, ie the gague on the side of one turret. 



















I'll do another update tonight. Cio


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Waaaaaaaggghhh 

i got da needz fa speedz


----------



## jin

ahhh, turrets i see have been weathered in the very corrosive
piss of gork.
mork piss being of course yellow.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> ahhh, turrets i see have been weathered in the very corrosive
> piss of gork.
> mork piss being of course yellow.


Yeah i had a couple of issues with the weathering on the turrets, i won't go into exactly what i managed to do to mess them up and how i rescued them but in the end they came out okay.

As promised here are the shots of the building i managed to get done last night. I might do some more tonight.

Profile shots of the tank with the new wheels and mudguads, obviously need to add rivets and a few more plates but it's already got a lot more shape going.



















Shot of the rear, engine needs quite a bit of work, there's some other issues where the exhausts attach that i'll be fixing next.










And a close up of the armour skirts on the mudguards.


----------



## jin

this thing is insane.
for most people, it would be the absolute centerpiece of their collection.
in yours, however, where do you put it?
becoming a favorite, or less than?
you are putting in a lot of work, that is for sure!

MOAR RIVUTZES!!!


----------



## R_Squared

That looks pretty bonkers and completely in keeping with the rest of your army, great job!
Can't wait to see the finished article, all painted up and ready for Waaagh!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> this thing is insane.
> for most people, it would be the absolute centerpiece of their collection.
> in yours, however, where do you put it?
> becoming a favorite, or less than?
> you are putting in a lot of work, that is for sure!
> 
> MOAR RIVUTZES!!!


You raise an interesting question. When you start an army you'll end up with a load of infantry and a tank or two which become the centrepiece. Then your army gets bigger and you have more tanks so the biggest vehicle you have becomes the centrepiece, I'm in a position at the moment where anything I work on for my orks is going to get lost..even superheavies. This s the fifth one I'm adding in and it's not the biggest. I have two more stompas and another super bomma waiting in the WIP pile upstairs, at which point I'll have 8 ork superheavies and they really will have lost all meaning. But where do i go from here? No way can I afford space for a gargant nor would I want to build something that sort of scale. the only thing I can imagine that would really top the army off would be to build them an awesome board, I've already got a scattering of terrain but maybe it's time to try for a whole ork town. 

I am happy with the way it's coming out and I'll probably pile a few more hours into armour plates before I get those rivets down, I'm hoping it'll be done by Easter weekend. 




R_Squared said:


> That looks pretty bonkers and completely in keeping with the rest of your army, great job!
> Can't wait to see the finished article, all painted up and ready for Waaagh!


Thanks R, I have some time off over Easter so hopefully I can get some serious work done on it and get her rolling onto some battlefields where she can race baneblades and shadowswords. Then I'll have to worry about where I'm going to put the beasty, the cabinet is looking a little full.


----------



## R_Squared

A whole Ork scrap town would be awesome! TBH, I think it would be much better than a gargant, and give you a way to enjoy your army in a whole new way.
It's definitely the way I'm heading.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

R_Squared said:


> A whole Ork scrap town would be awesome! TBH, I think it would be much better than a gargant, and give you a way to enjoy your army in a whole new way.
> It's definitely the way I'm heading.


Hmm I did come up with a scenario where a peaceful ork town gets attacked, completely unprovoked, by imperial bully boys intent on making us follow their rediculous rules. Rules like washing our armpits and not shooting at passing traffic. Maybe that's the way to go. 

Anyway I've been working hard on the superheavy, spent about 8 hours cutting rivets and attaching them to armour. Unfortunately my tablet has died so I have no way of uploading pictures ATM. Hopefully I can get it fixed in the next few days. I also started painting one of the banners for the tank.
Edit: Borrowed the missus' tablet to get some pictures on here, quality is still bad though as she has no usb to connect my camera to.
Armour now complete on front
















and back









and work on the banner.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So the Dragtank Killkrusha is finished. A superheavy vehicle no longer taking up space on the shelf of shame. I don't actually have room for it in my display case atm, looks like i need to get rid of a bookshelf to get another cabinet. 
Anyway here are some shots with the finished vehicle.


























A close up of the chipping work i did on it, though it was tricky, i might have to rethink the paint i'm using for the main coat, in this case army painter red spray, it just resisted the chipping attempts a lot more than i am used to. 









The mess at the front end where the grinder is.









And some shots of the freehand banner that my grot waver, i think we'll call him Weelz, if flying.

















I guess next post i'll need to give you guys your options to get me working on next. I don't think i'll have much if any choices in the way of scratchbuilding this time around, i'm in the mood for a quick turnaround. Something that's built and just needs painting up. Actually i can do that now, i'll add pictures later.

Screamin' Deffbringaz
Unit of 3 Skorcha buggies
(Mostly built, just need a few finishing touches and painting)

Moonstarz Inc
Unit of 3 Killa Kanz
(These are buillt and undercoated, just need painting)

Da Bloo Skorpyun tribe
5 Nobs
(Made using a combination of parts from the classic golfags ogres models)

Snacha's Lootas
Looted dakkajet/blitza/burnabomma based on IG Valkyrie 
(Bought second hand and stripped/dismantled, it's in a pretty bad state to start with, this'll be a real reclamation project)

So those're your choices, i may get photos up this week but as my main pc and tablet are in the shop we'll have to see. I will be trying to finish off my Gorkamorka mob before i start any of these projects. This will involve painting 2 boys, a bike and a trukk but they're pretty much completely built at this point so might not take too long to get finished. You've got until i complete them to get your votes in.


----------



## Battman

Looks like that work that you've put in come out quite well. Certainly a nice "Red One" faster for the waaaagh.


----------



## Moriouce

go for the Kans for an easy stroll :victory:


----------



## jin

skorchas


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay so i had two votes this time around but didn't manage to get any photos thanks to the repair shop forgetting that they were meeant to be repairing my machines before i go on holiday. They're fixed now but as i can't find my camera and i wanted to take a project on holiday with me i've decided to declare it a tie between the Scorcha's and Kans. Now as i'm taking whatever project i work on on holiday with me and as i don't want to take a pile of conversion materials with me, i'm declareing the kans the winners. Still no pics but they are commencing apace. 

Should be done before i get back to the UK. And i'll get some smexy shots then.

In the end i didn't work on my GoMo band, instead the 30th space marine birthday meant that i needed to paint up a rogue trader tiger claws marine and a unit of blood sword terminators for work. Not that i didn't enjoy the change. This next month will have similar distractions in the shape of the Tank Shock event we are running. My Imperial armoured company, white panthers and the shop army (A marine chapter called the Ferrymen) will all be having vehicles added to their ranks. Even so i'll try to get a photo update on here as soon as i get back, maybe with some choices for my next orky project.


----------



## jin

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Okay so i had two votes this time around but didn't manage to get any photos thanks to the repair shop forgetting that they were meeant to be repairing my machines before i go on holiday. They're fixed now but as i can't find my camera and i wanted to take a project on holiday with me i've decided to declare it a tie between the Scorcha's and Kans. Now as i'm taking whatever project i work on on holiday with me and as i don't want to take a pile of conversion materials with me, i'm declareing the kans the winners. Still no pics but they are commencing apace.
> 
> Should be done before i get back to the UK. And i'll get some smexy shots then.
> 
> In the end i didn't work on my GoMo band, instead the 30th space marine birthday meant that i needed to paint up a rogue trader tiger claws marine and a unit of blood sword terminators for work. Not that i didn't enjoy the change. This next month will have similar distractions in the shape of the Tank Shock event we are running. My Imperial armoured company, white panthers and the shop army (A marine chapter called the Ferrymen) will all be having vehicles added to their ranks. Even so i'll try to get a photo update on here as soon as i get back, maybe with some choices for my next orky project.


livin' the dream, brah!
livin' the dream.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> livin' the dream, brah!
> livin' the dream.


Kinda, i'm visiting with my inlaws. Fortunately i get on really well with them, while i was sitting painting my father in law was building a lego ferrari f-40. Anyway, my mother in law has let me borrow her daylight lamp to take some pictures using the camera on my tablet. I didn't bring my weathering gear with me but aside from a little gore and rust the kans are done.









I'll be working on several tanks when i get back from the Netherlands, 2 destroyers, 1 executioner, 1 standard russ, 1 land raider and a land raider achilles. Figure once that lot's done i'll be wanting to do another big project. As i'm not short of superheavies seems like i'll include a couple of them in the next set of choices.


----------



## Moriouce

Never short of stuff to work on. For another big project, go with a Battlefortress like myself. I have great fun with Da Gorkaforta. Or maybe a Gargant! I have this vision of a garant with Rhinos as feet.


----------



## jin

Moriouce said:


> Never short of stuff to work on. For another big project, go with a Battlefortress like myself. I have great fun with Da Gorkaforta. Or maybe a Gargant! I have this vision of a garant with Rhinos as feet.


nice catch, man.
dude was on a roll, then posts dried up.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Moriouce said:


> Never short of stuff to work on. For another big project, go with a Battlefortress like myself. I have great fun with Da Gorkaforta. Or maybe a Gargant! I have this vision of a garant with Rhinos as feet.





jin said:


> nice catch, man.
> dude was on a roll, then posts dried up.



I'm still here, just wanted to spend a little time on my imperials to mix things up. Anyway i'm back now and it looks like i'll be spending a whole lotta time with my greenies until the end of the year. 
Now i know i said i'd be doing superheavies, Mork knows i've got enough of them laying around to do only superheavies for another year or so, but it seems that i'm now involved in an apocalypse game in November. A game which only allows one superheavy or gargantuan creature per player. With that in mind and knowing that i already have five supers in my army i'll be working on other elements. Some of them will be for apocalypse, some might be red herrings to throw off imperial spys, some might just be because i feel like a change. 

So without further ado, here are the options for what i'll work on next.

1: Dakkajet: A tau Piranha/Tamiya prop plane kitbash.








2: 2 Deffdreads: Already built, just add paint.








3: A smattering of lootas: THese fill out a loota mob i painted years ago.








4:A stormboys mob: No picture for these but they span all versions since second edition, some are stripping, some are in the bits box but they should still look awesome. 

I'll be punctuating projects with imperial work as the stinkin humies need reinforcing to balance the teams but i'll try not to let the gap go on for so long.


----------



## Moriouce

Though one! 
I'd go with the dakkajet or dreads.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i vote dakka jet cant have to many planes.


----------



## Iraqiel

DAKKA +JET!

After reading the Deff Skwadron comic last month, I can barely restrain myself from dropping the titan and spending far too much on three or four of them!


----------



## Battman

But is so awesome!!! Actually did this a little myself got a third dakka jet/blastjet. Which is currently in box in the cupboard l.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## morfangdakka

Dakka Jet in Def Skwardon style that way I don't have to go out and build one to get my fix like a ork junky.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Moriouce said:


> I'd go with the dakkajet or dreads.





Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i vote dakka jet





Iraqiel said:


> DAKKA +JET!





Battman said:


> But is so awesome!!! Actually did this a little myself got a third dakka jet/blastjet. Which is currently in box in the cupboard l





morfangdakka said:


> Dakka Jet in Def Skwardon style


Wow the mob has spoken, Dakkajet it is.
Normally there is a bigger gap before me putting up votes and actually starting what is voted up but at the moment i've hit a bit of a block with the imperial tanks, i can't find my 2mm masking tape and i don't use enough to warrent buying any more. So with that spurring me on i've jumped straight into my Dakkajet. Behold Da Flyin' Fish!!



























Obviously still loads to do but the shape is there now. I'll continue working on this tonight. 

"Why iz all da dakka in da middle? Fink about it. Da squishy, important bit on a oomie iz in da middle, da squishy important bit of a tank iz in da middle. Guess where da squishy important bit ov a oomie plane iz? Dats right, da middle!! So if all my dakka iz goin' down da middle from da start, ov course i'z gunna blast more planez down.!!" - Mad Muddok, Pilot of Da Flyin' FIsh


----------



## Moriouce

Love this conversion and the name! Think you need more "fins" to make a flying fish.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So i've spent a lot of time working on thsi bad boy today, to the point that i can call it done aside from adding rivets. 

















Plot Mad Muddock









The previous owner of the piranha that makes up part of the Fish's shell.










A fancy scenic base.











And finally the fish alongside the previous Dakkajet i made, you'd never guess they started out as the same base model.


----------



## jin

You must mean the famous Mad Murdork, pilot?
Yes, the Dakkafish is ballz. 
You must have a house full of plasticard!
But, so many rivets.
I would invent a rivet machine...


----------



## Medic Marine

Damn... Love the flying fish. Great example of the ork looting.


----------



## Iraqiel

jin said:


> You must mean the famous Mad Murdork, pilot?
> Yes, the Dakkafish is ballz.
> You must have a house full of plasticard!
> But, so many rivets.
> I would invent a rivet machine...


I know! Rivet Machine! How can we have so many ork kustom Meks on this site and not be kapitalisin' on this market gap?

Awesome work there Grimzag, the Dakkafish is an orky marvel that does your skwadron proud!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

jin said:


> You must mean the famous Mad Murdork, pilot?


Nah this is his brudda, mad as a box of buzzer squigs those two. 


> Yes, the Dakkafish is ballz.
> You must have a house full of plasticard!


It helps that i suppliment it with panels that i've not used on a model, all the spare parts of the piranha for example have just been added to my bitz boxes and several parts are cut up so will be in the box i use just for armour plating. 


> But, so many rivets.
> I would invent a rivet machine...





Iraqiel said:


> I know! Rivet Machine! How can we have so many ork kustom Meks on this site and not be kapitalisin' on this market gap?


I've actually tried this, the last version i built had multiple stanley blades on a rig that would all cut several plastic rods at the same time. The rivets kept getting stuck between the blades. Then i asked a friend of mine who has a laser cutter if it's possible to slice the rods with a laser without melting them.....it's not. So for now it's back to cutting rivets the old fashioned way.




Medic Marine said:


> Damn... Love the flying fish. Great example of the ork looting.


Then you should enjoy this.

So as i don't feel like cutting rivets at the moment i've instead decided to have a rummage and see what i've got that can become stormboys. i also need a Zagstruk counts as. 

So after sorting my bitz box and seperating out the choice peices for my Zagstruk i've ended up with this little pile....








...now as far as my big meks tell me there are 37 devices that can be used as jump packs here. Lets say 40 stormboys once i look throught the random pipes and containers that i have and scratch build a couple. 

I've also spent some time working and have managed to get my Zagstruk counts as finished.


----------



## jin

dude your conversion skills are magic.
i honestly have never seen anything like it.

yeah, i have some ball bearings waiting to be loaded into 28mm cannons,
that get used on bases on so on,
but i never thought of using one as a knee.

as for the rivet machine, 
i am thinking more like a hot glue gun that pops a tiny splot in roughly rivet form.
i cannot see myself needle placing a billion splots when a little tac tac tac might go much faster.

right now, i am thinking about a nozzle extension for the hot glue gun.
it would need to have a simple shutter mechanism, 
and would have to strap onto an existing hot glue gun.
so, it looks like an ice cream cone with a hole in the bottom, 
abs with a spring loaded slide shutter mounted in a disk around that hole.
it would steal the heat from the hot gun tip by wrapping around it.
only the toppest tip should not be in contact. a wire should run from the shutter to the hot glue gun trigger, so that when you pull the glue gun trigger, then the shutter will open and the rivet come out.
the short pull of the shutter should ensure small rivets, not globs,
and the shutter operating at the relatively cool end of the nozzle should cut a flat surface that stays sort of flat as the glue cools.

a wire would reach from


----------



## Moriouce

That Zagstruk is truly amazing! Nice use of the old powerklaws for his feet.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Guess who's back, back again. Grimzag's back, tell a friend.
Hey guys, I've been offline as far as heresy goes for a long time now. But I'm back for a while. I've not been completely complacent in my absence but a lot of what I've been painting has been D&D figures which don't really fit into my plogs. Also I've been having password issues. 

Anyway. I've been working on a lot of fantasy stuff and have only recently gotten back around to my greenskins. On a bit of a batch painting high I smashed through 60 of the classic second edition plastic grots and managed to get my feral warboss from so long ago painted as well, I'll put these on another update though as they're a little spread out at the moment with half of them in the display cabinet at work. 

For now I'll just say that I'm once again looking to the sky. So many of the models I have laying around are aircraft that it would be stupid for me not to give them some attention. 
First I've made progress on the flying fish, it's got all the rivets it needs and has started to be painted. Pics coming later.
Second I've nearly completed another plane based off of a WW1 pusher biplane. It's taken a lot of additional plates and milliput but it's progressing and should be finished quite quickly. Again pics to come later. 
Thirdly, after I got the biplane done in pretty short order I started to look at the other planes I had lying around. Whilst I have a liberator that'll become part of the superbomma wing with Gross Miss Konduct. I also have 3 mid sized planes that don't really fit anywhere. They're twice the size of a dakkajet and not even close to the size of the vehicles I use as super bommas. Now one of these planes I really like the shape of and will probably model up just for the sake of it even though rules would be difficult to work out, the others I suddenly had a bright idea. 









What if I shortened the fuselages and wings and tried to make the two large planes into four smaller ones. Where wings were too small I could lengthen them with plasticard. It'd mean fiddly work but if I pull it off and then work really hard all through November, trying to get my airforce finished. I should have a total of 1 superbomma, 8 dakkajet/blastabomma/burnabommas all finished and ready to fly. That's a force any flyboy could be proud of. Here's where they are after a single night of work.

























Now if that wasn't enough, I managed to spot this little beaut in a charity shop for £4.








The panzy tank is only there for scale, it's huge, nearly 3' long. I'm going to have a pop at turning it into some sort of cross between a sand crawler and an aircraft carrier. A mobile desert launch platform for the fighters.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I promised you an update so here you go, still no shots of the grots or warboss as they're at work still but here is the now finished Flyin' Fish. And the work I've done on my WIP BiDakkaPlane. Armour plates, wheels and a load of rivets and this one will be ready for paint as well.











































Again sorry about picture quality i'm still not able to find my camera charger.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So I promised some better pictures of some of my recent work once I found my camera charger. Guess what? Found it.
So here are some of the things I've done recently in better detail.

First here's the biplane dakkajet that I put up last month, now in better detail.

















Second, I went through a period of speed painting a couple of months back, managing to knock out 60 of the classic 2nd ed plastic grots in 16 hours. They're not the most detailed work I've ever done but I'm happy with how they look, I'll do the runtherds as drill sargents to explain the monopose, the grots are all stood to attention. 


















Once I'd done the grots I finished off the feral warboss which has been on the shelf of shame for a year or so. I was still in speed painting mode so the detail isn't as great as it could be but he's going to be stood in front of nearly 300 infantry, I don't think people will notice the slight lack of detail on him.


















And finally my most recent work, I've decided that over Christmas I'm going to be trying to get my stormboys done for the AP challenge. Whilst I still had 10 who were unstarted, there was 1 stormboy a nob and my zagstrukk counts as that had too much paint on them to be included so I decided to get them finished off. The nob and boy have only really had the jetpacks added and minor paintwork touch ups for my original work from five years ago. Zagstruk had only been blocked out when I started.


----------



## Battman

Thats quite a collection of cool stuff there grimzaggorwazza. Keep it coming 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Battman said:


> Thats quite a collection of cool stuff there grimzaggorwazza. Keep it coming


Thanks Battman

So I finished my unit for the december AP challenge. Along with the Stormboy nob, Zagstruk and single stormboy I completed earlier this month that gives me a unit of 13 nutters with jetpacks. I've tried to pull jetpacks from everywhere as well, in these 13 models I have a DE hellion board, 2 generations of stormboy rocket, 2 generations of space marine jump pack and 2 generations of chaos raptor jump pack. I've also got jump packs made from a searchlight, heavy plasma cannon, tau drone and super glue lid. The actual orks range from rogue trader plastics up to current gen and use parts from all over the show, obliterator sprues, bloodbowl ork parts, epic vehicles, gorkamorka slaver parts. I don't think I could get a more mixed bag of parts. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Moriouce

Holy Mork and Gork! 
Bet there has never been a more ramshackle mob of stormboyz. Looks realy good!


----------



## DaisyDuke

The classic raptor packs look especially good, but the variety in the unit really makes them stand out as individuals whilst keeping them looking uniform. Good job dude!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Moriouce said:


> Holy Mork and Gork!
> Bet there has never been a more ramshackle mob of stormboyz. Looks realy good!





DaisyDuke said:


> The classic raptor packs look especially good, but the variety in the unit really makes them stand out as individuals whilst keeping them looking uniform. Good job dude!


Thanks guys, i've got another 20 random jump packs from different places in a box upstairs so at some point i'll be adding to this unit but for now i'm in the mood for something different...something big...

I've got something like 5 superheavies sat around my gaming room (Edit: Did a count, it's actually 10) and it'd be great to get one ready for paint so that i can use it as one of my entrants into the Jan APC. A quick delve through my boxes on the shelf and i turned up a box with a note written on it that just said "Spider Stompa". past Grimzag is a weird one and sometimes he picks up bits for conversions that might not see the light of day, in this case though i opened up the box and there was a complete stompa as well as enough mechanical legs to give an arachnophobe cause for concern. 

Well past Grimzag occasionally gets some ideas right, even if he's a bit of a loon. Here's what i've ended up with after a day of tinkering. 


























I think i'm going to call him Grimdrutt. Grim for powerful and Drutt after the spider dude from Trapdoor.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

So Grimdrutt is coming along nicely, lots of detailing on the construction still to do, rivets, wires, armour plates etc etc. but a lot of the core structure is done. I'm Going to try and get all construction finished in the next few days so that this guy can be my Jan APC entry. Might have a crack at a second unit too, maybe some warbuggies if i get time. Who knows.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Okay, update time on Grimdrutt. He's coming along nicely, most of the large surfaces are done, some details to finish on the legs, still need to to do arms and main gun as well as sorting out some effects on the fuel tank/exhausts but not bad considering that he'sonly been built for like a week.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Finished Grimdrutt the stompa, a little late for the APC by like an hour but ah well. Hope he's still good to be counted.




























I also managed to get a load of Dreads and kans done for the APC as my second unit earlier in the month. I postd them on the APC thread but not on here so here they are.









My Bad moon dreadd mob has had a lot of bits added to it lately, might try doing something on my ferals in the near future as at the moment they are a large part of my army but are only made up of units of boys with a couple of dreads thrown in. I have some weirdboys around that i earmarked for the ferals so maybe i can get one or two of them done. Failing that i still have a stack of planes, some buggies, a couple of trukks and still three superheavies for the orks to get done...and no room in the display cabinet...might need to have a clear out of the gaming room.


----------



## Moriouce

Grimdrutt looka orky as hell! Super-heavy spiders are just much cooler than cyboars.


----------



## Battman

Well thats different... a spider stompa... I think thats proppa orky amazing job there!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

